# mass air flow conversion



## zacga (Jan 28, 2006)

i have a project s13 going on and need alittle bit of knowledge. i am used to 
speed density systems. so this is new to me. i have a 300zx tt mass air flow layin around and
wanted to know what would it take to use this mass airflow on my 91 ka24de.
would i wire it up and a reprogrammed ecu would be neccesary or wire a
converter like some dsm 4g63 turbos do?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

zacga said:


> i have a project s13 going on and need alittle bit of knowledge. i am used to
> speed density systems. so this is new to me. i have a 300zx tt mass air flow layin around and
> wanted to know what would it take to use this mass airflow on my 91 ka24de.
> would i wire it up and a reprogrammed ecu would be neccesary or wire a
> converter like some dsm 4g63 turbos do?


Do it right from the get go, reprogram the ecu. BUt my question is why would you do that when you're not boosted?


----------



## zacga (Jan 28, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> Do it right from the get go, reprogram the ecu. BUt my question is why would you do that when you're not boosted?



well this is my project car and is going to be boosted when i get all my 
goodies i have been saving up so it wont take much longer. i already
got a 300zx mass air flow so i was just wondering. for future reference.
thanks for the info.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Apex'i SAFC-II has presets for any Nissan MAFS that you would want to use. The wiring can be a bit tricky for Z32 MAFS, because they have dummy wires on some, and no coherent rhyme or reason in terms of year and wiring scheme. If I were you, I'd sell it and do a Q45 MAF swap...


----------

